# Drössiger Gravel Bike - wann?



## andikue (22. September 2018)

hallo,

Kann jemand eine Aussage dazu treffen, wann das Drössiger Gravel Bike, das auf der Eurobike 2018 präsentiert wurde, erscheint und im Verkauf landet?

Die Rede ist von diesem Rad:
https://www.velomotion.de/2018/07/droessiger-gravelbike-prototyp-eurobike/


----------



## andikue (7. Oktober 2018)

Mittlerweile ist es offiziell vorgestellt worden:

https://droessiger-bikes.com/droessiger-neuheiten-2019/gravel-road-racing/gravel-pit/lw/detail/

Nur bleibt die Frage, ab wann dieses in den Verkauf geht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agarbathees (22. Oktober 2018)

Hier ist auch der erste Test: https://www.velomotion.de/2018/10/test-droessiger-gravel-pit-gravelbike/

Das Rad ist dann im Frühjahr 2019 verfügbar.


----------



## andikue (1. Mai 2019)

Wann gehts los mit der Auslieferung?


----------



## andikue (29. Mai 2019)

Hat jemand schon ein Gravel Pit im Einsatz?


----------



## GaryR (23. August 2020)

Also ich hab seit Anfang Feb 2020 ein Drössiger Gravel Pit 1und bin komplett zufrieden damit. Ich habe mich gegen die 2x11 Shimano und für die 1x11 APEX SRAM Schaltung entschieden, da ich persönlich lieber 1x Fahre - ist aber Geschmacksache ! 

Das Bike kommt vormontiert, ich empfehle aber dennoch ALLE Verschraubungen und vor allem nochmal das Innenlager nachzuziehen. Hier hatte ich leider feststellen müssen das die Montage im Werk ein klein wenig geschlafen hat. Nach kurzer Zeit begann das Lager zu Knacken und hat ganz schön genervt. 

Da ich das Bike wie schon erwähnt eher bei schlechtem Wetter fahre, habe ich dann gleich noch Schutzbleche (Kunststoff) montiert. Es ist nicht einfach die Passenden für 27" (650b) zu finden die den Reifen auch gut abdecken. Ich hab daher die Zefal Paragon C50 gewählt. Die passen hier von der Breite gut, es müssen aber noch kleine Modifikationen gemacht werden bis dann alles so passt wie es soll. Aber mit ein klein wenig Geschick klappt das schon.

Das Bike macht irre viel Spaß. Es rollt sehr gut und durch die 48er Bereifung ist trotz der Vollcarbon Starrgabel noch genug Komfort für längere Touren vorhanden.


----------

